# New York props and sculpture artist



## BrianWolfe (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Group,

I have been working making props, sculpture, armour, vacuum form and custom props for Broadway, Disney, movies, opera and television since 1981. My first show was CATS. We still make and sell props and scenery for the show which is how I found you. We have a line of stock vacuum formed panels for the musical which I have added to our website. 
CD
I was googling around for places to advertise that fact when I found your forum and thought I would ask for advice in marketing our work.
I trained as a set designer(BA, University of Notre Dame and MFA, University of Connecticut) but found that my true love was building props and sculpture. I work at Costume Armour which has been in that business since 1968. I work on vacuum form machines that were built for the 1964 World's Fair in NYC. I have worked on hundreds of Broadway shows and dozens of operas, movies and television shows. We make theatrical armour which has been used everywhere, most recently in the movie Year One. Our Star Wars armour can be seen daily at Disney theme parks worldwide.
I am now general manager which means I spend less time building and more time worrying about bringing in work and letting potential customers know what we can do. Not as much fun but important work in these economically challenging times. 
It is a pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## Footer (Jul 8, 2009)

I will pass your name/company along to our props/costumes dept. We just did a ton of armor for our last show, all bought and modified. Vacuum forming is something that I think is better sent out to people who actually know what they are doing and have the equipment to really do it. Welcome aboard, email [email protected] if you are interested in advertising.


----------

